# Four Lions



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Dec 10, 2013)

I just wanted to share one of my all time favorite comedies with you. It's definitely in my top 10. *Four Lions* is a movie about a mature and dark theme (terrorism) but it's without a doubt one of the most hilarious movies I've ever seen. It's about the most incompetent Jihadists Britain could spawn. Terrorism is a very serious matter but this movie handles the theme tactfully while being uproariously funny. 

Here's the trailer!
Some extras!


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 10, 2013)

It sounds like a train wreck of a movie until you watch it.
I agree it is hilarious and it never seems to treats the subject of terrorism lightly.
Chris Morris has a good eye for picking the line between making you smile or making you wince.
He did it with Brass Eye, On the hour and The Day Today.
Definitely not my confused face...


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Dec 10, 2013)

_I'm the most Al-Qaeda here!_ - the white guy


----------

